# Canon ZR850 Screen Problem



## chriskennard (Oct 24, 2009)

When I turn the video camera to camera mode, the screen is black, except for the things that say the battery, time, and recording. It's looks like the lens cap is closed, but i've checked, it's not. Its the same thing when I switch to picture mode. When I switch to playback, it plays back and the screen works! Help! I'm thinking its something to do with the lens, but I can't be sure.


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Make sure the backlight is on. Check the display settings.

http://downloads.canon.com/cpr/software/video/ZR850_830_Instructions_Web.pdf


----------

